

Future of Mono for Unreal Engine - gisenberg
http://lists.ximian.com/pipermail/mono-ue/2015-May/000324.html

======
gisenberg
Additional context for the EULA changes found here, where Tim Sweeney makes
some great points:
[https://forums.unrealengine.com/showthread.php?54595-I-want-...](https://forums.unrealengine.com/showthread.php?54595-I-want-
Feedback-from-Epic-about-Mono-for-Unreal-
Engine&p=194593&viewfull=1#post194593)

------
rafa2000
Not everything is in a silver plate for Microsoft lackeys.

------
_random_
Let Unity3d eat them.

